# WCF Game 1: Phoenix Suns (0) @ Los Angeles Lakers (0) [5/17]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Win!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Can anybody post the schedule for the WCF??


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Can anybody post the schedule for the WCF??


I don't think it's officially been announced past game 2 yet. Depends on the ECF schedule I believe.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

God I hope we play smart basketball and hard defense. How are we going to slow down Nash? Fisher sure as hell cant stay in front of him. In the past, Phil has chosen to turn Nash into a scorer, and deny him the ability to get other guys involved.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

elcap15 said:


> God I hope we play smart basketball and hard defense. How are we going to slow down Nash? Fisher sure as hell cant stay in front of him. *In the past, Phil has chosen to turn Nash into a scorer, and deny him the ability to get other guys involved.*


That'll be Lakers game plan. 

As long as our guards stay on perimeter, Lakers should be fine. With Bynum/Odom and Gasol, we'll clogged up the lane. And our bigs can run with this Suns team.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Can anybody post the schedule for the WCF??


Game 1: Mon May 17 Phoenix at LA Lakers 9:00PM TNT
Game 2: Wed May 19 Phoenix at LA Lakers 9:30PM TNT
Game 3: Sun May 23 LA Lakers at Phoenix 8:30 TNT
Game 4: Tue May 25 LA Lakers at Phoenix 9:00 TNT
Game 5*: Thu May 27 Phoenix at LA Lakers 9:00 TNT
Game 6*: Sat May 29 LA Lakers at Phoenix 8:30 TNT
Game 7*: Mon May 31 Phoenix at LA Lakers 9:30 TNT


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Why such a long break between Games 2 and 3? Ugh.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Another Laker sweep!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I have a final at 7:45 on game night


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Those are all eastern time right??


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> I have a final at 7:45 on game night


Good thing you'll be able to catch the first half at least. And don't you have DVR, anyway?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Those are all eastern time right??


Right. Obviously.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

^ :lol:


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Basel said:


>


 :rock: :lol:


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Basel said:


> Why such a long break between Games 2 and 3? Ugh.


They need the extra time because of that hour flight!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

The Lakers won the season series w/ the Suns by a total of 30 points. Grant Hill was a -75 in the four games.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

We've got this.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hope we destroy them tonight.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

With all our injuries...I hope we don't get upset in Game 1. GO LAKERS!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Here we go!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Pretty high scoring affair yet we have had the lead for the most of the game. That is surprising.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

One of the more impressive quarters from Kobe, even though we've seen it so many times. He just completely took over the game.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Kobe made Grant Hill a trending topic on twitter with that cross over a bit ago


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

128-107 Lakers win. Awesome.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

So when do the Western Conference Finals start? This scrimmage was helpful.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't know that they will start.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cris said:


> Kobe made Grant Hill a trending topic on twitter with that cross over a bit ago


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

As I said before, why bother playing these games? We all know the Lakers are going to play the Magic again, enough of this crap.

Let's get started with the Finals. Geez, Phoenix is not even competitive. At least Boston is going to make Orlando work for it.

Shaq, just keep pounding your purple belly, a-hole.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


>


This is awesome. LOL


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Basel said:


>


:lol:


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Basel said:


>


 Gotta love it!


----------

